# In God I trust



## aFRESHsole

Hello, I have a question to ask, hopefully you can help me.

Can someone please translate, "In God I Trust" into Hebrew? I'm not sure if my computer supports Hebrew font, but we'll see.

If anyone would please help me out, then I would really appreciate it. Thank you for your time.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums, Afresh. 

Please provide meaningful titles for your threads, so as to assist in locating threads and performing searches.  I have changed the title of this thread for you.

This is in compliance with rule 4 in the Hebrew forum.  Please take a look at WR's comprehensive rules, available as a link in the sticky I link to here.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

In God I trust
On one hand it can be - 
אני מאמין בה'
On another hand it can be - 
אני סומך על ה'
The word "trust" can be translated as lismoh or lehaamin
I prefer the 1st version of the transaltion


----------



## aFRESHsole

Sorry, elroy!

Thank you, lonelyheartsclubband! I really appreciate it.


----------



## amikama

aFRESHsole said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate, "In God I Trust" into Hebrew?


באל נשים מבטחנו


----------



## aFRESHsole

Thank you all for the translations.
I really appreciate it.

I was just wondering if perhaps anyone can actually write out, like filled in. For example, www(.)efdesignstudio.com/Hebrew(.)gif.
Remove the "()" in the url.
See how the letters are bold and filled in? I need to do a project that I've been planning to do for awhile now.
I need the same text, "In God I Trust".
Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## amikama

amikama said:
			
		

> באל נשים מבטחנו


Oops! It should be באל *א*שים מבטח*י* - I misread this as "in God *we* trust"  
Sorry!

As for your recent question, aFRESHsole, I'm afraid I didn't understand it entirely...


----------



## aFRESHsole

Thank you for the correction!
What I meant is, if perhaps you can write it out thick, and maybe scan it? I need to write it out on poster paper for a project.

If you aren't able to do this, I would understand.
Thank you for your help though.


----------



## babyshynz

Hello.  I'm new here.  I was searching the hebrew translation for "In God we trust" but in english alphabet and it lead me here.  I hope someone can help me.
Ex.  I love you - wo i ni (chinese translation but in english alphabet)
Many thanks...


----------



## Flaminius

In God we trust.
Ani ma'amin bashem.


----------



## Aoyama

> In God we trust.
> Ani ma'amin bashem.


No, no Flam, it's *WE*, then : *anachnu ma'aminim bashem* and that is, literally, *we believe in God* (but not much difference though).
*Anachnu somechim bashem *could also be possible (?).


----------



## Flaminius

Hmmmmnnn, the curse of US kesef....  The old asker wanted "I trust" and the new one wants "we trust."   Let me sum up:

In God we trust.
Anachnu ma'aminim bashem.

In God I trust.
Ani ma'amin bashem.

*somekhim is also possible.

Flam


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, US kesef, Free Masonry vekhol ha balagan ... But we trust in the US and the $ .


----------



## babyshynz

thank you guys for the big help


----------

